# Jacob's Ladder and panel



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It was borught to my attention that I hadn't posted a picture of the finished Jacob's ladder yet so here it is :jol:










At some point in 2010 I'll add a panel to the front face of the ladder console.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Throw the third switch!"

"Not the third switch!"

I like the look of this piece.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Reminds me I left the toast in the toaster.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that is a cool looking Jacob's ladder. I know what they look like working but I am always happy to see a video of a awesome prop, ya have one for this one?


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Very very nice. I see we both frequent the "Stelter Creative" website!
I used the same danger sign on my arcade machine....sweet piece!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice work Haunti


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow - pretty slick lookin' prop ya got there.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's a great Jacob's Ladder Hauntiholik! The panel and the knife switch is pretty cool too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

IMU said:


> I know what they look like working but I am always happy to see a video of a awesome prop, ya have one for this one?


I need to take new video of it all assembled.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

New video:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wow ... that is a great prop Haunti ... outstanding job! Thanks for posting the vids.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet -looks and sounds great


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I can smell it already! Nice work Haunti!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Youve done an amazing job Hauntie. I really like all your dials and gauges it really adds to it.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow Haunti thats freaking insane!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

and you can cook hot dogs with it too.. it slices it dices.. it cooks hot dogs..

Great job haunti..


----------

